# Ozzy did it again



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

This past weekend Ozzy earned his CDX, 194 and first place. Everyday I am blessed to have a dog like Ozzy. Ozzy is my first dog to put an IGP3, CDX, Therapy Dog Certified, CGC, CGCU, Dock Diving Master Title in just 4 yrs. Ozzy is the most versatile dog, loving companion and my best friend. He shows everything a GSD should show. Will be doing nosework over the winter as well as getting him ready for his UD.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He just continues to impress. Well done to both of you!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> He just continues to impress. Well done to both of you!


Thank you.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

Gee Ozzy, leave some awards for the rest of us!  

Seriously though - good work and well done to the both of you!


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Ozzy!!! What a dog 🤩


----------



## Carter Smith (Apr 29, 2016)

Great job, what a dog.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Congratulations to you both! That takes a lot of dedication to training.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good stuff, Ozzy knows it too.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Congrats! Ozzy is so awesome, you two are a great team


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Katiebob said:


> Gee Ozzy, leave some awards for the rest of us!
> 
> Seriously though - good work and well done to the both of you!


 Plenty to go around and thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hopps said:


> Congrats! Ozzy is so awesome, you two are a great team


Thank you, we mesh very well together.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

WNGD said:


> Good stuff, Ozzy knows it too.


Thank you. He just loves us doing stuff together.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Rosebud99 said:


> Congratulations to you both! That takes a lot of dedication to training.


Thank you. He gives 100% to everything, plus I love working with him.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Carter Smith said:


> Great job, what a dog.


Thank you. He is a very special boy.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Zeppy said:


> Ozzy!!! What a dog 🤩


Thank you, he is quite special.


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Congrats, awesome dog!


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Do you have any plans on breeding Ozzy at all? I remember in an older post, you had talked about a nice bitch but it didn't work out because they were in California.


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

What a gorgeous boy!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Hopps said:


> Do you have any plans on breeding Ozzy at all? I remember in an older post, you had talked about a nice bitch but it didn't work out because they were in California.


Yes, if the right female comes along. The one in California wanted frozen Semen which I don’t have. Besides with Ozzy being at risk for DM no one will breed to him anyway. Great way to throw out an excellent gene pool but I understand as well.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Sofi27 said:


> What a gorgeous boy!


Thank you


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

elf5 said:


> Congrats, awesome dog!


Thank you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## techinstructor (Nov 15, 2014)

Great job Ozzy, and BigOzzy2018 you need a pat on the back for these accomplishments too. That quite a list of achievements to be proud of.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

ksotto333 said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

techinstructor said:


> Great job Ozzy, and BigOzzy2018 you need a pat on the back for these accomplishments too. That quite a list of achievements to be proud of.


Thank you, it takes a village, have great friends who help out, give ideas, but I’m proud as well. A lot of his foundation was done by me up until he was 2 yrs old.


----------



## Johnnyheat (10 mo ago)

Congratulations!! You two are a great team!!!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Great dog!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Johnnyheat said:


> Congratulations!! You two are a great team!!!


Thank you.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

EMH said:


> Great dog!


Thank you. He is pretty special


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

Great work together - congratulations!


----------

